# The superbowl commercial thread



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

An so they begin. This one's not bad.

[YOUTUBE]iymBRSUfz9U


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

On a scale of 1 to 10, I'd give it around 4 to a 5.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Of course I didn't say great. I just said not bad.

On the other hand, this one is BAD.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Of course I didn't say great. I just said not bad.
> 
> On the other hand, this one is BAD.


Yep.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It might be bad, but I think people will remember the VW commercial longer than they'll remember the Toyota one.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm forgetting both of them already...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm forgetting both of them already...


I'm going to try hard to do the same! :bang


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, I'd give it around 4 to a 5.


I give her an 11.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Volkswagen probably needs a new agency, and fast. Hopefully they get better from here.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, *mon*! I guess they don't want to sell any VWs in Jamaica.

That is baaaaaad. And it won't sell many in the rest of the world.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I watched the Pro-Bowl recorded started 1 hr and 30 min after the start and it was a real pleasure to skip the softball interviews and COMMERCIALS.

WHAT A JOY FOR ME (maybe not U) there were at a lot of turn overs and not a lot of fake hits either

In 46 Years -I'm am recording the super bowl for the first time so I can SKIP the COMMERCIALS, I hope you all enjoy them I will be skipping them :lol:


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Of course I didn't say great. I just said not bad.
> 
> On the other hand, this one is BAD.


I say that it is BAD. I miss the Darth Vader ones. I guess that they couldn't get him this time around since he is either forcechoking Mickey Mouse or the producers of Episode VII.:lol:

Another thing that I miss is when in the old days when a awful commercial came on, it was interrupted by the Energizer Bunny.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

And the winner is:






Most awkward:






Still the worst:


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

All the SB ads Canada didn't see. www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/02/03/super-bowl-commercials-2013-canada_n_2606492.html Did you see it?

Anyone see the Motive CTV premiere after the game? I bet that no one here will talk about it till ABC shows it in the summer. I never know why people wait that long. Also happened with Continuum and Lost Girl, no one talked about it when they first aired.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The Clydesdale commercial was good, but the ending was predictable. I also liked the Tide Montana stain ad.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

The Doritos/Goat commercial got a chuckle out of me. Other than that, not so much.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Pretty much all of them:

http://www.hulu.com/adzone/452839#i0,p0,s2013


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mercedes ad was well written and tightly shot.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I thought the VW commercial was pretty funny!


Mercedes ad was well written and filmed. A Mercedes starting under $30k? Wow!

How about the 30 minute GE commercial... Wait that was a power outage lol.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

My two favorites were the Tide and Rav 4 commercials.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

cypherx said:


> I thought the VW commercial was pretty funny!


Ditto, good to see you're not one of the sheep.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Either I am older and more cynical or super bowl commercials are just, kinda, over. Some of them were funny in a "twist" way but isn't that just repeating what was funny in 1995? Same criticism of longstanding "running gags" like etrade... only Budweiser does a multi-year story well and even theirs is getting tired.

The Super Bowl is one of the few events where people will actually watch the commercials, and I didn't see a lot of attempts to step things up this year. Except of course the _Star Trek_ trailer. It wasn't so much that it was a good trailer (I do think it was) but the absolute awesomeness of advertising something so geeky during the biggest football game of the year had me grinning.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Top 10 Funny Commercials


----------

